# Turkmail



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Switching to warrior pouches on several of my catty, Slingshots, going with the laminated kangaroo, should be quite a change from my old pouches, cannot tell right now too cold to even go outside, temp is single digitit stuff, real nasty, let ya know later, hate cold weather.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your gonna love those pouches. They are super soft and shoot great, that's a couple of nice frames you got there!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have several WARRIOR pouches. They are tiny little things but feel real nice in the hand. I do prefer a larger pouch however. Would be nice to have them in a larger size.


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

Those Pouches are great and shoots good too


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Warrior is now making a larger pouch called Zulu...


----------

